# Orange Livebox and VPN configuration



## Bamabgaskis

Does anyone know if it is possible to configure a French Orange Livebox to create a VPN to allow access to Uk streaming BBC, etc. Currently using a client VPN (Nord) which is fine on most devices, however the TVs don't have a vPN client option. Any help or pointers greatly appreciated.


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

I'd be surprised if it allowed you.

What I did, here in Belgium, was to buy a second router and install the VPN firmware (Expressvpn in my case) . The router connects to your main network but as a different LAN. You plug yout TV into that.

Here's how to do it with NordVPN.






How to set up NordVPN on your router? | NordVPN support


This page explains how to set up a NordVPN on your router. Click here to learn more.




support.nordvpn.com


----------



## Peter_E

As Franco-Belgian Brits says, using a second router such as 


Amazon.fr


----------



## jweihl

The secondary router solution works well. I do that (though we use a Bouygues 4G box until our fibre is "soon" installed), with a router flashed with ExpressVPN, then log my Apple TV into that wifi network and access our US based content providers. Alternately, you could see if there's a streaming hardware platform that will give you access to the UK providers you want and that has a VPN app. I know that the Amazon Firestick 4K has an ExpressVPN app available, which also works well. As a bonus, we have a smart TV and connect it directly to our Bouygues wifi (French IP address), so that we can also log onto streaming providers "from France" too. You get the best of both worlds that way.


----------



## Lffsam

I too have a secondary router behind the Orange box. Was a mare to configure, but works well, sky catchup etc.


----------



## bhamham

I'm having trouble with downloading on BBC iplayer with Express VPN. I can stream OK but it fails every time downloading. The Express VPN techs have given up. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Franco-Belgian Brit

bhamham said:


> I'm having trouble with downloading on BBC iplayer with Express VPN. I can stream OK but it fails every time downloading. The Express VPN techs have given up. Anyone else having problems?


BBC is quite good at detecting VPNs. Sometimes works, other times not.

I have recently also had issues with Netflix and Prime. Ususally fixed by logging into the Expressvpn app on the router and changing the UK server.

BTW, Channel 5 hardly ever works.


----------



## ccm47

I don't know if this helps but I use Surfshark VPN on a 4g router and have noticed that some programmes on iPlayer aren't available to download to my laptop or Freesat box, but can be watched. However the same programmes can be downloaded to my tablet, so it may be something due to copyright issues or in the iPlayer programming. Maybe try looking to see if you can download any programme at all.


----------



## Peter_E

Franco-Belgian Brit said:


> BBC is quite good at detecting VPNs. Sometimes works, other times not.
> 
> I have recently also had issues with Netflix and Prime. Ususally fixed by logging into the Expressvpn app on the router and changing the UK server.
> 
> BTW, Channel 5 hardly ever works.


If you know anyone in the UK who is prepared to plug a raspberry pi in their home router, then the best method is to host your own private VPN on the Pi using PiVPN.It is pretty easy to setup if you can follow basic instructions and then no catchup service will ever be blocked since you will always appear as an inhabitant at their house. Once you have paid for the Pi (about 50 quid) there are no future fees.








Raspberry Pi 4 Model B


The latest (and by far the greatest!) Raspberry Pi yet! Meet the Raspberry Pi 4 Model B. Available in 1GB, 2GB, 4GB OR 8GB RAM options! Featuring 4K Resolution, a 64-bit Quad-core CPU, Gigabit Ethernet, USB 3.0, WiFi, Bluetooth and USB-C power.




thepihut.com


----------



## Lolia22

Anybody knows about or has used PandaVPN? I've tried it for 3 days and plan to purchase it for a period of time..


----------



## Tricky Dicky

Here in Greece Surfshark didn’t work with the mainstream UK TV apps - iPlayer and ITV Hub mainly. Changed to Nord and they work perfectly. I have a unlimited Vodafone sim in a 4G router, VPN downloaded onto my Smart TV.


----------



## OldNick

Bamabgaskis said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to configure a French Orange Livebox to create a VPN to allow access to Uk streaming BBC, etc. Currently using a client VPN (Nord) which is fine on most devices, however the TVs don't have a vPN client option. Any help or pointers greatly appreciated.


You definitely can’t configure a French orange livebox. I called them and asked. A flat “Ah non”. I’m pretty sure it won’t let you run a vpn router either. I say this after having bought a good vpn router and spent 3 days talking to support staff from the router manufacturer and vpn operator and none of them could get it working either. They were all mystified and said it was probably being blocked by the ISP. If you want it for your tv, just install the vpn on a mobile (U.K. mobile) and cast it to the tv if you can. So annoying I can’t put it into words.


----------



## Peter_E

Attach a router like this to your Livebox with ethernet cable provided. https://www.amazon.fr/GL-iNET-GL-MT300N-V2-Pre-installed-Performance-Compatible/dp/B073TSK26W Put the VPN details in this router and connect your TV to the signal of this router, not the Livebox.


----------



## dpdapper

OldNick said:


> You definitely can’t configure a French orange livebox. I called them and asked. A flat “Ah non”. I’m pretty sure it won’t let you run a vpn router either. I say this after having bought a good vpn router and spent 3 days talking to support staff from the router manufacturer and vpn operator and none of them could get it working either. They were all mystified and said it was probably being blocked by the ISP. If you want it for your tv, just install the vpn on a mobile (U.K. mobile) and cast it to the tv if you can. So annoying I can’t put it into words.


I’m thinking of installing a vpn router after my modem/router, but instead of using Orange’s Livebox I bought my own compatible modem, so I’m wondering if you try that instead to avoid having to use a Livebox? That said, I only use Orange for internet service via VDSL (no TV channels or VOIP) so if you need the Livebox for either TV or telephone this may not work.


----------



## OldNick

Yes @Peter, I connected the router to the modem via Ethernet. I had to - where does the internet come from if not the livebox? 
@dpdapper I only need the adsl line from Orange. Which modem did you get? If I can get a modem that will work in place of the livebox, I’ll buy one, I’m already in the hole with the linksys router and mesh wifi system. The vpn router is wifi able, so my plan was to connect the tv via wifi - it is currently connected to the livebox. Again, after having spent 3 hours yesterday talking to 2 levels of assistance with NordVPN and 4 hours with linksys support staff, I’m inclined to believe them when they say it can’t be done. Certainly not with a livebox4. And given how rubbish orange are on every other level, it makes sense that they would block the vpn.


----------



## Peter_E

OldNick. I use that specific router with my VPN details loaded, connected via a Orange LiveBox4 and it works perfectly. The router is specifically designed for use as a travel router, so it accepts most VPN setups - look at the pictures in the advert I linked to and read the reviews. In addition, it can also connect wirelessly since your hotel room (if you are using it as a portable travel router with VPN loaded) may not have an ethernet connection, so it doesn't have to be connected via ethernet to get the internet. You are welcome to dismiss it as a solution, but it works. Good luck.


----------



## Lffsam

The router I use behind my livebox 4 can not be used as a primary router. It is a bridge or WAP router. I had to flash it with open WRT. Then loaded my express VPN UK settings in to the open WRT. Works fine, was a mare to configure, but I can assure you, it can be done.
The WAP router is connected to the livebox by Ethernet. Both routers have Wi-Fi.
The WAP VPN router is only used for UK tv ( skybox via Ethernet ), as when I use it for googling, I am constantly asked to prove that I am not a robot!!!


----------



## dpdapper

OldNick said:


> @dpdapper I only need the adsl line from Orange. Which modem did you get?


I have an ASUS DSL N66U but I’m pretty sure that particular model is no longer available.

Orange used to publish a list of compatible modem/routers but a quick search didn’t turn up anything.


----------



## Peasant

I use an Apple Mini connected to my TV as my television server and use it for everything except "broadcast" TV. Using a VPN with this set-up is easy.


----------



## OldNick

I have an Apple TV box connected via wifi and want to install the vpn router. Can’t understand what’s gone wrong, and neither can any of the tech support guys who have tried to help. It’ll probably tip me over the edge, but I’m going to talk to Orange tomorrow and ask if the livebox can be replaced.


----------



## dpdapper

OldNick said:


> I have an Apple TV box connected via wifi and want to install the vpn router. Can’t understand what’s gone wrong, and neither can any of the tech support guys who have tried to help. It’ll probably tip me over the edge, but I’m going to talk to Orange tomorrow and ask if the livebox can be replaced.


I looked on Amazon and, FWIW, the comments say that this modem is compatible with Orange VDSL, but only for internet (i.e., not TV or VOIP provided by Orange).

https://www.amazon.fr/Dsl-n16-Modem...l+modem+compatible+orange,aps,263&sr=8-5&th=1


----------

